# viking zombies vs. undead pirates



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I think that would be cool and something hardly done on this forum, if not the first time. Your Drawing is awesome...would love to see you pull your props off just as wonderful!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

How about bunnies in bondage? That would be something new, too

Cool drawing, cyberhaunt. I like the idea


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Zombie Vikings is something I wanted to do. Go for it! and please, post pictures!


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Both! Do both! I usually do pirates and still plan to. When my neighbors offered me their yard last year, we expanded to two pirate ships - my original ship and a viking longboat complete with a skeleton crew.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Definitely undead vikings.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

as someone with the red headed lineage of viking blood in her, I say go for it! I would love to see your pics when done!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Wonderful sketch! Go with the vikings!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds brilliant, not something you hear being done very often. looking forward to the pics.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Viking history, this could be a fantastic haunt, they have many different deities , and assorted characters, there are the Valkyries, warrior maidens who decided who would die in battle, brave warriors went to Vahalla, a great hall, after world for fallen brave warriors, Odin who was the main ruler, who had 2 black ravens as helpers. Hel, goddess of death, who lived in the roots of the ash tree, Loki who was a spirit of mischief ,
any way, I would love to see a haunt done with that theme, 

(probably didn't hurt I went to a high school whose mascot is a Viking)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Vikings have cooler hats...and better weapons


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok you're convincing me to switch my theme. Since we only have 4 months until Halloween, I may need to ease into it this year and integrate the new crew with the pirates I already have. Then expand it next year.

I was exploring how to modify the ship wreck I currently have into a viking ship.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, How about as your headline says Zombie Vikings vs. Undead Pirates? A huge battle scene between the two! Call it "Pirates of the Carribbean, on Baltic Tides", "nordic tides" or something! Man, this could be something awesome! Run with it!!!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I hear dead Vikings I think Brett Favre


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Okay, How about as your headline says Zombie Vikings vs. Undead Pirates? A huge battle scene between the two! Call it "Pirates of the Carribbean, on Baltic Tides", "nordic tides" or something! Man, this could be something awesome! Run with it!!!!


See I was thinking the same thing incorporate the two.
I for one have never seen that theme.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

halloween71 said:


> See I was thinking the same thing incorporate the two.
> I for one have never seen that theme.


Interesting, actually make it a pirate vs. viking display. I think I'll give that a try and see how it works.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Best idea ever


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

This is one I cannot wait to see.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i like both ideas. But I wanna see the VIKING FIRST!!


----------



## SkeletonPirate (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd really like to see the undead Pirates win!



...of course, I am a bit biased.




~SP.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice to see someone actually drawing with a pencil...! 

I like the "vs." idea!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I see you already came to the Viking versus Pirate conclusion. That was inevitable. Do it.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

chop shop said:


> Nice to see someone actually drawing with a pencil...!
> 
> Chop shop - drawing in pencil is the fastest way for me to think through ideas. Its something I should do more often.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

you totally need a Dragon thrown in there


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

The vikings are starting to come together. I am experimenting with creating a ribcage based on the tutorial from "LastHouse".
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/104509-my-pvc-skeletons-how.html

I also purchased a bunch of pvc elbow brackets from "Diabolik". This will allow me to increase the expensiveness of the poses.
http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/

Here is a quick test of what I have now.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

The vikings are starting to come together. I am experimenting with creating a ribcage based on the tutorial from "LastHouse".
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/104509-my-pvc-skeletons-how.html

I also purchased a bunch of pvc elbow brackets from "Diabolik". This will allow me to increase the expensiveness of the poses.
http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/

Here is a quick test of what I have now.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

looking cool!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think this is a fantastic idea. To be honest, I'm a little sick of the pirates. 

Pirates are fun, and some people are very creative with them, but all I can think now-a-days is Pirates of the Carribean. I mean, growing up there may have been the one kid that dressed as a pirate for halloween, but you never had people dedicating their entire yard to a pirate ghost ship. (Now, I don't want to offend anyone and I have seen some incredible props related to the pirate theme, so please don't take my opinion the wrong way.)

I would love to see some vikings come back from valhalla. As people have already said, vikings have cooler weapons and, in my opinion, great helmets.

Also, the artistry you can imcorporate into the viking carvings on shields and the remants of the boat could be beautiful.

Also, I must say your sketches are very nice! Can't wait for the Zombie Viking comic book!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think you're well on your way with some strong ideas, but I wanted to pass along these zombie viking gaming figures.

Lord Skeg Undead Retinue


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Whether it's Viking Zombies, or VK's vs. undead pirates, your originality's sure to please your guests. I'm excited just reading about it and seeing the drawings and prop pictures.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

The vikings are starting to come together.




























I also built an animation that will be projected in my front window.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Your skeletal Vikings look great so far.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you chose vikings. if you need any help on the folklore or myths let me know.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

As a Viking reenactor I have to say it "Dear God please no horned helmets!"

As a haunter I have to say COOL! They look great.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally I'm sick of pirates. Vikings on the other hand are seldom seen. Zombie vikings = awesome.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

soooo awesome! I wanna fly to california n come see your haunt! It would be worth the trip.  MORE PICS! please.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

James B - Do you have any good sources for inexpensive viking attire that is more authentic?


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Man u are super creative!!! that is soooo amazing! cant wait to see the end result....yay for vickings!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They look cool!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

cyberhaunt said:


> James B - Do you have any good sources for inexpensive viking attire that is more authentic?


I am afraid buying stuff is never inexpensive; I make most of my own. But here are some pictures of reenactors if you want to take a look at them 

http://www.historiclife.com/Events/VikingsNA/NorstedOpening.htm

http://www.historiclife.com/HistoricalClothing/10th.htm

http://www.vikingsonline.org.uk/resources/gallery2010/


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are some more vikings. I'm starting to build the pirates and the ship next. If your creating any body frames out of PVC I would highly recommend the spider joints from spider hill prop works


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Those are some killer Vikings, perhaps literally, depending on what you have planned for them.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

cyberhaunt, those are faboolous!!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks, I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

love them all cyber


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are some picks from Halloween night.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Great job! I love your display


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

dude, that is soooo freakin awesome!!! I am soooo pondering a trip to San Jose next fall! That is sooo cool!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Outstanding!! Your skellys look great, especially love the jail scene!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very dynamic posing!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are some more photos.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i am sooo loving your haunt! i really, really want that pirate at the ship's wheel...sooo POTC for me. Maybe I'll find out how to achieve it before next year.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I love that you used vikings something you hardley ever see. The poseing on the skelly's is wonderfull. I really need to work on the set ups .


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

What a epic battle!!!
Love the theme and you hit the mark with it all.


----------

